# 5th Annual Destin Mako Owners Funament



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

5th Annual Destin Mako Owners Funament



June 18 - 21, 2009



Come join us for a family oriented, fun weekend of fishing and boating with fellow Mako Owners! Awards for offshore, inshore, lady, junior anglers and more! Weigh-in will be at Harbor Walk in Destin.



Thursday June 18, 2009, 7 PM, Captains Meeting, Quality Inn Bayside, Fort Walton Beach



Friday, June 19, 2009, Fishing all day



Saturday, June 20, 2009, Fishing in the morning, Barbecue Party by the Pool with Awards and prizes 2 PM Saturday, Quality Inn Bayside, Fort Walton Beach



Sunday, June 21, 2009 Bonus Day! Come cruise with fellow Mako owners to Destin for a raft-up.



Registration form located at http://www.ECMako.com or call Steve Arrowsmith 850-699-1383.


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

Coming up this weekend. Anyone from PFF coming over???


----------

